# Graco FinishPro II 595



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw this on G+. I asked Scott a little more info but he ignored me. Ohh well. here are the specs. 

I really like the feature *SmartComp* Compressor is activated by the gun trigger – if you’re not spraying, it’s not running! 










SmartComp Compressor is activated by the gun trigger – if you’re not spraying, it’s not running! 

Reduces jobsite noise, resulting in less fatigue
Automatic shut-off reduces moisture entering the system and extends compressor life
Pulling trigger delivers instant air to the gun with zero lag
Standard on FinishPro II 395 & 595
Material and air hose set
Super-Flex Hose Set – By increasing flexibility and maneuverability, Graco’s Super-Flex Hose Set enables you to work in tight confines and helps you increase the quality of finish you’re laying down.

The flexibility to get into tight spaces – focus on the task, not the tool!
Extremely lightweight in hand, which reduces fatigue
Connects directly to the gun for maximum flexibility
Flex Wrap hose skin protects from paint build up and increases hose durability
G40 Air-Assisted Airless Spray Gun
Improved G40 Spray Gun

An industrial quality air-assisted spray gun that delivers superior finishing results
Integrated air valve improves gun handling
RAC X air cap included
Flat tip conversion kit included

Graco piston pump
Graco’s Proven Piston Pump – All FinishPro II sprayers come with piston pumps for unmatched performance. The FinishPro II 395 and 595 come with Endurance Pumps with V-Max Blue packings and Chromex rods for extended life.

Allows for consistent priming and pumping of even the heaviest materials without thinning
QuikAccess intake valve makes cleaning or clearing debris easy – all you need is a hammer

Two Sprayers in One!

Select air-assisted or airless modes, depending on what’s best for the application
Self-Contained & Portable

One plug runs the entire unit, simplifying jobsite operation
Single Selector Switch 

Simple, color-coded labels easily identify airless and air-assisted modes
Quiet, On-Board Air Compressor 

Graco designed and manufactured. 
Compact size that’s optimized for air-assisted application
Contractor Gun Hose Kit - Standard in the box!


SmartControl 2.0

Advanced technology delivers a consistent spray fan without pressure fluctuations at all spraying pressures
Digital display accurately shows spraying pressure


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

did you buy it or what?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ridesarize said:


> did you buy it or what?


No. I'm planning on it. I can't find a price anywhere in the net.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Interesting. After having my titan electric go down on the last job, and needing to spray cabinets with my Gas Speeflo I've decided I want to get a backup airless this year. 

Have been looking at the AAA...since it seems like a good compromise with a better fine finish and a backup airless.

How much better is the finish compared to an airless on cabinets? Is it worth the extra cost?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I saw this on G+. I asked Scott a little more info but he ignored me. Ohh well. here are the specs.


No one calls upon the Burt, The Burt calls upon you.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Called SW. Sprayer is still in the manufacturing process and can not get a price until is released for sale.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Edgar

I was traveling last week, not ignoring you!

We've been running the new 395 for several months. Happy to answer any questions about the new features.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Can the old gun be modified and the new hose used? Pretty cool about the compressor being on demand, and I see it ships with a flat tip conversion kit. :thumbsup:

Does graco have a trade up program?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Can the old gun be modified and the new hose used? Pretty cool about the compressor being on demand, and I see it ships with a flat tip conversion kit. :thumbsup:
> 
> Does graco have a trade up program?


The old G40 can be converted to AAF. We have done it. The new G40 has a better air valve and the hose set up is quite a bit nicer. 

No trade program that I am aware of.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I KNEW I should have waited!!!!!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paul, we still love our old Gracie. The new version is just a bit more sophisticated. Keep the old one for paint grade :whistling2:

We put this together in response to FAQ's about the new system. 

We still have quite a bit of video footage from the months of testing that we have not had a chance to edit and publish...yet.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Is there a new version coming up of the 395 FinishPro with the new features of the FinishPro II 595?

I'm confused.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Is there a new version coming up of the 395 FinishPro with the new features of the FinishPro II 595?
> 
> I'm confused.


Yes. 

Here is the literature.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw your post on FB. Btw I kept seeing post from topcoat after I asked you on G+ so I assumed I was being ignored.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I saw your post on FB. Btw I kept seeing post from topcoat after I asked you on G+ so I assumed I was being ignored.


Sorry about that, Edgar...I was moving back and forth between Cancun and Isla Mujeres. Wifi was hit or miss, mostly miss. I killed an iphone while there, but it was worth it. Good to be home.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Sorry about that, Edgar...I was moving back and forth between Cancun and Isla Mujeres. Wifi was hit or miss, mostly miss. I killed an iphone while there, but it was worth it. Good to be home.


 Must be rough....:whistling2: Took the wife there. First time she had been out of the US.

For it being an air-assisted unit, who are they trying to market the 595 to?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Must be rough....:whistling2: Took the wife there. First time she had been out of the US.
> 
> For it being an air-assisted unit, who are they trying to market the 595 to?


It wasn't easy coming back to the Polar Vortex. 

The 595 is for the .7 gpm snobs apparently.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Scott I was asking if the old G40 gun can be modded to use the new and improved hose set up. It looks simple to do, just swap out the fitting and air valve. 

Since I switched to the flat tips and added the hopper its a pretty good unit for high production fine finishing. The hoses were always cumbersome. Is the weight about the same? Those two things kept it in the shop several times when we could get by with an airless and FF tips. 

I was kidding about the trade in program.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Tommy by reading the brochure seems like these new ones come with a 6ft. Whip hose but the main line is the same diameter, it might be lighter. Perhaps Scott can clarify that.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The hose set is smaller diameter, lighter, more flex. 

1/8" fluid whip and 3/16" air whip both 6' in length.

No external air valve on the new g40. Its built into the gun. So no swivel required.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Scott I was asking if the old G40 gun can be modded to use the new and improved hose set up. It looks simple to do, just swap out the fitting and air valve.
> 
> Since I switched to the flat tips and added the hopper its a pretty good unit for high production fine finishing. The hoses were always cumbersome. Is the weight about the same? Those two things kept it in the shop several times when we could get by with an airless and FF tips


Tommy

You can put the new hose set up on your old G40. You will still have the external air valve, which now is a bit of a sore thumb at the gun base. The new one is lighter and better balanced with the internal valve. 

Graco is offering a kit with the new G40 and hose set as an option as well.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The hose set is smaller diameter, lighter, more flex.
> 
> 1/8" fluid whip and 3/16" air whip both 6' in length.
> 
> No external air valve on the new g40. Its built into the gun. So no swivel required.


By looking at the brochure for the hose set it says fluid 1/4 and air 3/8. Was that a mistake.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

This is a good reference. 

The whip diameters are different from the hose diameters. I think I was off by 1/16.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Surely the gun can be modded to accept the built in valve and new hose position. Part 24a and 17 are different on the new one. Maybe part 36 as well, I will be investigating.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Surely the gun can be modded to accept the built in valve and new hose position. Part 24a and 17 are different on the new one. Maybe part 36 as well, I will be investigating.


Don't make me walk out to the shop and take a side by each picture. It is 9* out.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I know that has been a shock from last week, I feel for you. Five days ago we got our biggest snow fall in five years a whopping 4" and today it almost hit 75.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> I know that has been a shock from last week, I feel for you. Five days ago we got our biggest snow fall in five years a whopping 4" and today it almost hit 75.


We saw a 100* temp swing. Snowboarding one day at -20* and body surfing 24 hours later at 80. 

Topcoat Extreme Team earns its name.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I have not read all of the posts on this but I will tell you about one that I had in my shop that the air compressor was full of paint. The Graco tech guys told me that it will happen if the tip guard is not very tight on the gun and it is not covered under warranty if it happens​


----------

